# SOPAKCO MRE Recall



## Molon Labe (Nov 6, 2008)

January 28, 2009
URGENT RECALL NOTICE

To Our Valued Customers:

Our Quality Assurance Department has received a Class I Recall notice from our vendor, Boca Grande Foods, that there is a potential Salmonella contamination of peanut-based products which were supplied to SOPAKCO, Inc. The recalled Boca Grande Foods peanut butter is packaged in 1 oz and 2 oz squeeze packets and included in certain cases of Sure-Pak 12 Meals. The Boca Grande peanut butter packets have the potential to be contaminated with Samonella, an organism which can cause serious and sometimes fatal infections in young children, frail or elderly people, and others with weakened immune systems. Healthy persons infected with Salmonella often experience fever, diarrhea (which may be bloody), nausea, vomiting and abdominal pain. In rare circumstances, infection with Salmonella can result in the organism getting into the bloodstream and producing more severe illnesses such as arterial infections (i.e., infected aneurysms), endocarditis and arthritis.

We are instituting a limited recall on the following Sure-Pak 12 Meals. The lot numbers and/or code dates listed below must be immediately isolated and placed on hold. The recalled SURE-PAK 12 Meals (both with and without heaters) lot numbers are:

8261
8278
8285
8287
8294
8320
8322
8330
8350
8357
8358
9003
9012

This voluntary recall does not affect any other products or lot numbers made by SOPAKCO. Other lots of Sure-Pak 12 Meals may contain peanut butter packages, including 1.12 oz. packages from Boca Grande Foods; however, peanut butter packages in those Sure-Pak 12 Meals were obtained from sources which have not been linked to any Salmonella contamination.

If you have cases bearing any of the recalled lot numbers, you should immediately:

Perform a case count of all lot numbers of this product that you have in house
Record the information at the bottom of this form
Fax the information to us at (843) 464-6990, Attention: Marjorie "Sam" McDonald; or Email the information to Sam McDonald, at [email protected]
Contact SOPAKCO at 423-278-1437 for further information on returning the product.

Please notify your customers of this limited recall, and advise them to discontinue use of the Sure-Pak 12 Meals containing the recalled peanut butter packages, and to contact us at 423-278-1437 for further information on returning the product.

Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

Sincerely,

SOPAKCO, Inc.

Recall Letter to Customers 012809.pdf


----------



## Nadine (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I actually have 2 or 3 of SOPAKCO MRE's....none of which include anything with peanut butter though. Whew!


----------

